# gracilaria lighting???



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

My gracilaria is getting green is this due to to much light. It's not white or clear yes but its only getting an hour or 2 a day , then I put the cover on the hob fuge its black plastic . It really should not be a nutritional issue because I'm in nitrate cycle and looking a 40ppm this am , could it just be to muck on it 1 60w indoor grow bulb. Might swap it fro a 15-30 obviously it doesn't require anything special..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

2 hours a day lighting is not enough. Should be on for at least 12 hours if not more. Some run em 24-7.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

That's what I read elsewhere but it was still turning green , so I cut it back.I'll try to re adjust my lighting so its off the tank more then or I'll grow brown algae rite now because of the cycling. I'm not crazy about it for my fuge really anyway I'd rather seed it to rubble in my tank.
Thankyou for the quick reply and always helpful input.
When my new lights come in I'll take the ones ins use now and mount them in the hob hood so I can leave it on and not see it , should work nice.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The brown is just diatoms that will eliminate themselves.Don't adjust lighting bacause of them.


----------

